# Planning a fishing/backpacking trip



## rmc0008 (Oct 7, 2015)

I am taking a week off work towards the end of October to do some fishing and exploring. I live in Savannah, but I want to take a trip to north Georgia to do some trout fishing. What are some good spots where I can backpack, camp for a night or two, and fish some decent streams? It will just be me and one other person. I am looking for a place that is somewhat secluded. All I want to hear is the sound of water flowing and wind blowing. Thanks!


----------



## Canis latrans (Oct 7, 2015)

Cohutta, up almost to the TN border will give you lots of seclusion and likely some good trout fishing.  Pretty big, very hilly (quite rugged country), and very wild.  Outstanding hiking.  The Jacks or Conasauga rivers have trails along them, with lots of places to camp.

It would be difficult to tell you exactly where to go and how to get there, but you can do some online research using the search terms "Cohutta", "hiking" and "trout fishing", find something that sounds good to you, and then find directions to it.

I hope this suggestion gives you a starting point.

Oh, and the upper parts of the Chattooga on the GA/SC border would be closer to you.  A little easier hiking (generally).  Probably more stocked trout in there than in Cohutta (I'm guessing).


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 7, 2015)

I agree on the Cohutta..sounds like what you are looking for.  watch out for bigfoot..he's in there.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Oct 8, 2015)

Jacks River is nice.


----------



## jeardley (Oct 9, 2015)

My brother and I have done the Jacks river and Conasauga trails in Cohutta and the Chattooga trails. For seclusion I would do the Jacks trail, if to far a drive the Chatooga is a good option. We typically take 4-5 days on the trip and stay in the water away from the trails fishing the whole time. Try and start as far upstream as possible (Have found this to be the best fishing). Good luck, all are very enjoyable trails


----------



## rmc0008 (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks for advice guys. I think I am going to give the Chattooga River a try Monday/Tuesday. I will save the trip to Jacks River for another time. Am I allowed to set up camp anywhere or does it have to be a designated campground? Also, anything in particular you recommend that I take with me (types of lures/flies, maps, etc)?  Thanks again.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 16, 2015)

rmc0008 said:


> Thanks for advice guys. I think I am going to give the Chattooga River a try Monday/Tuesday. I will save the trip to Jacks River for another time. Am I allowed to set up camp anywhere or does it have to be a designated campground? Also, anything in particular you recommend that I take with me (types of lures/flies, maps, etc)?  Thanks again.



You will be able to tell where to camp. Cant help you on the flies. Go over to NGTO and look around or ask about the fly of choice this time of year.


----------



## saltysenior (Oct 29, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> You will be able to tell where to camp. Cant help you on the flies. Go over to NGTO and look around or ask about the fly of choice this time of year.



i don't know the name,but it's sorta shaped like a kernel ....if you can't find them at the local fly shop, most grocery stores sell them by the can..


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 29, 2015)

saltysenior said:


> i don't know the name,but it's sorta shaped like a kernel ....if you can't find them at the local fly shop, most grocery stores sell them by the can..



Salty.....you been being aweful quiet !!! When you up this way, give me a holler and invite me to supper !!! Good to see you are still alive my friend !!!


----------

